# can i add another angelfish to a 15g? other ideas?



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

i have a 15g tank which is planted and gets weekly water changes. i recently have had a thinning of the herd and am looking to add some new fish. i currently have an angel, a small pleco, and 3 rummynose (which definitely need at three more). i was looking into some advice on what i should get.

i love the angelfish and would like to add another one. is a 15g too small? if they pair off and produce offspring i could deal with it when the time comes. but what if they end up being same sex? would the two live well together in such a small tank. the angel i have now is full grown. would adding a young one be a problem? 

i need to add to my rummynose, so if i can't do another angel i might add a variety of tetras. i would like to add something a little larger than the tetra to add a little variety in size though. i did have a pair of clown loaches that recently died. i didn't realize how much they intimidated my tetras until they were gone. my tetras are much happier and lively without them there. so if i did get something i would want it to be a nice peaceful fish. my tetras don't mind the angel which is why i thought i might go that way. plus i would love to see it have a friend.

any imput? thanks guys!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

my understanding is that a 20 gallon is cramped for an angel pair that like each other and don't squabble. The 20 gallon is what they are moved to after it is deturmined that they are a pair and get along. 

since you are just talking about two random angels, that may or may not get along I wouldn't add a second angel. A 29 gallon may or may not work for two angels, to ensure you can keep two a 4' tank would be in order. This is not to say that there aren't cases where it has been done in smaller tanks, but with the variablility and potential for problems I have to hedge my bets on it working in smaller than 4' tanks.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

I would suggest not putting another angel in. First, that's really kind of pushing it with one angel. Second, angels can be really nasty to newly introduced and younger angels. They tend to pick a mate out of a group and don't necessarily pair with whomever is added.

I have an angel in a 29 and he often looks bored and cramped. I wanted to get him some friends after selling his friends (silver dollars who outgrew the tank) so I got two rams and he HATES them. I think they take to whomever they are raised with and no one else.

I would suggest more tetras since the movement would interest him and keep him from getting too bored, but he won't bother them. Mine was very interested in my tetras until he realized they wouldn't fit in his mouth. 

Clown loaches get HUGE so you don't wanna get more of them---even though they are very pretty and tempting I admit. Maybe you'll be tempted by a larger tank soon, and you'll have more options! i didn't think I would succumb to the temptation, but now I have a 75g that my angel wants me to put him in.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks! just the advice i needed. would a few guppies work well in my tank? i don't trust what anyone at the lfs says. i think everyone here has more experience. i just don't want to send my poor rummys back into hiding.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I think 15 is definately on the small end for angels. They grow quickly even if you just let them look at the food. When full grown, they really deserve more space to roam around in. A 20g is reasonable for a breeding pair, but if you intend on a community tank, then I'd stick with 1.

Javalee, as for rams, mine get along fine with an angel, but they're both south american chiclids and might view each other as competition, especially if one or the other was thinking about spawning.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

I think it would look really good if you increased the size of your rummynose school. When they roam the tank as a group it is so beautiful.
Just my 2 cents worth....but I am biased towards rummys.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Angels fish are not supposed to live alone and 15 gallons is way to small, even for one !

15g is also way way too small for a pleco...


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

i never intended to keep the poor things in such a small tank. i was going to get a larger tank but my financial situation took a turn for the worse and i am unable to get one. i am looking to find a second hand one for cheap. but even a filter would be hard to come by. this can be such an expensive hobby!!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Skelley said:


> i never intended to keep the poor things in such a small tank. i was going to get a larger tank but my financial situation took a turn for the worse and i am unable to get one. i am looking to find a second hand one for cheap. but even a filter would be hard to come by. this can be such an expensive hobby!!!


Understood, but a 15g can only be a temporary home for a small angel. Even if the tank were empty (no plants and no other fish) the 15g would be too small. I once had an angel in a 46g and traded him in to a good LFS because he just looked so cramped especially in a planted tank.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

i am thinking of what i can do to better accommodate him. i need to find out a creative way to get this done...but i would like to do an angel tank. how large would you all recommend for 6 angels?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Figure on about 10 g per angel. When full grown, they'd probably be ok in a 50 or 55, but you'd want to limit the number of other fish. I've kept this many in a 55g, but quarters get a little tight when two pair off and enter breeding mode. The other four will find themselves limitted to the far confines of the tank.

Plenty of people pack them in tighter than this, but they really are pretty big fish. There is also nothing you can do to keep them from growing.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

For 6, I'd go with at least 90g; the "rule" is really 15-20 gallons per angel with larger tanks. At least add them all together, that should cut down on the fighting if they're all the same size/age.

Keep checking your local classifieds for a cheap tank and equipment. Or, depending on where you live, you could check out an aquarium club. Garage sales are great places to get aquariums. I got mine for free after it didn't sell in a neighbor's garage sale !


----------



## j_chicago (Jun 3, 2006)

Craiglist.com also usually has tons of tanks people are getting rid of. I bought my hosp. tank for $10, but I ended up buying new filter, hood, light, and heater for it. garage sales are also good too though.


----------



## Ponderous (Feb 2, 2006)

Whoa! :jaw: Bad link there Chicago!

I think you meant http://www.craigslist.org/.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah it appears the craigslist in maine is a little more innocent. i don't think i'll be finding any fish tanks on that site!


----------

